# Alcantara on M3



## FRYEM (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if you can order any other tye of interior for an M3 besides the leather or Mcloth. I test drove and S4 and loved the combination of leather and alcantara BUT I want an M3.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yes, you can get Alcantara in an M3.


----------



## FRYEM (Feb 12, 2004)

atyclb said:


> yes, you can get Alcantara in an M3.


I tried to build on BMWUSA and couldn't find the alcantara or the rear sunshade??


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

FRYEM said:


> I tried to build on BMWUSA and couldn't find the alcantara or the rear sunshade??


yeah, but you can order them

Alcantara: F2AT

Sunshade: 415


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey Aty, do you have any more details on the Alcantra? Is it the same as the ZHP or is it from "BMW Individual" ?


----------



## FRYEM (Feb 12, 2004)

atyclb said:


> yeah, but you can order them
> 
> Alcantara: F2AT
> 
> Sunshade: 415


Thanks so much how about pricing/cost for each? The esiotril custom color is about $1,200??


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bren said:


> Hey Aty, do you have any more details on the Alcantra? Is it the same as the ZHP or is it from "BMW Individual" ?


no, it's "M-Texture Alcantara". Black leather bolsters with Alcantara inserts.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

FRYEM said:


> Thanks so much how about pricing/cost for each? The esiotril custom color is about $1,200??


Alcantara is $1000, Custom paint is $2000 (but you don't have to pay the metallic paint charge). Sunshade is $430.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Interesting....I like the seats, but the door panels are a bit much. 

Ok, so what other "hidden" M3 options are there? You wouldn't happen to know if you can get width adjustable seats without the power seat option.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bren said:


> Interesting....I like the seats, but the door panels are a bit much.
> 
> Ok, so what other "hidden" M3 options are there? You wouldn't happen to know if you can get width adjustable seats without the power seat option.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47990


----------



## FRYEM (Feb 12, 2004)

bren said:


> Interesting....I like the seats, but the door panels are a bit much.
> 
> Ok, so what other "hidden" M3 options are there? You wouldn't happen to know if you can get width adjustable seats without the power seat option.


Hate the seats... just wanted alcantara bolsters w/ black leather seats or vice versa. That cloth makes me dizzy


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Fugly.

Would look better just plain black, like non-leather ZHP interiors.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47990


I have no idea how you find/catalog or otherwise remember all of this stuff, but thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

it's a gift


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> it's a gift


:lmao: :rofl: :lmao:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

The M alcantara seats don't seem to have the same grippy nature as other alcantara that I've seen :dunno: 

Also, ZHP owners have had issues with premature wear on their alcantara steering wheels.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

I was going to ask... does the alcantara interior include the alcantara-wrapped steering wheel, like the 330i Performance Package? And does ZHP mean Performance Package?

Thanks,
Dai


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Yes, ZHP=Perf. Package

The steering wheel will most definitely be leather, the alcantra wheel seems to be ZHP only.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

bren said:


> Yes, ZHP=Perf. Package
> 
> The steering wheel will most definitely be leather, the alcantra wheel seems to be ZHP only.


Thanks. I feel a bit better now. I would have missed the alcantara steering wheel the most.


----------

